
Ask HN: For or Against dependencies? - ParameterOne
I have been giving this a lot of thought lately and still have not concluded if I am for or against code dependencies.  One one hand, not having to rewrite and saving time seem pleasing.  On the other hand, a lack of recourse and a scramble when the chain breaks is unsatisfactory.
======
dozzie
Congratulations, you have reached the point of realization that adding a
dependency _has a cost_. From now on you just need to evaluate if a library or
module gives you enough to justify the cost of including it.

